# My angels finally spawned.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well. I had four angels. Then I decided to rearrange the tank. And I killed two by mistreatment during the tank teardown (they were in a small tank with rocks, and the rocks fell over on the one, and the water quality was too low and killed the other one).

Sigh. But now, to console me, my other two angels have spawned. My last two. At least, I hope it's not two females doing the "spawn and hope the other guy is a male".

Here's some pictures.









Where did they put their eggs? Not on the vertical piece of slate, no way. They prefer the filter tube. I think they think it's a plant.

W


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, beautiful angels tho  i love the black one


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

if ya get the eggs to hatch let me know what you do to your water. I lost ten batches of eggs from 2 pairs cause the eggs would never hatch


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

It looks like the first trick is to kill your favorite other two angels as a sacrifice to the god of angel spawnings.

W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Another picture. I used a remote flash to create the "sunburst" behind him. I like doing that with black angels.


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

duckyser said:


> if ya get the eggs to hatch let me know what you do to your water. I lost ten batches of eggs from 2 pairs cause the eggs would never hatch


Same here. Never got one fry, all eggs were turning white in a couple of days, and I had the same female spawn with one fish for some time, than one year later with another one, I hoped at least one of them would be male.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

At least half the eggs are white. That means no dice, right?

W


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a really nice black angel, where'd you get it?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I got him as a 1.5" juvenile at BA's Scarboro and let him grow up in my tank.

I just LOVE black angels.

W


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Yah, I didn't want to be a downer when I first saw the post so I didn't say anything but since you seem to be thinking it anyways: the eggs looked fungusy or at unfertile and looked like a lot were that way for day 1 or 2. It's not uncommon to get a few eggs with fungus by the end but early on it's bad. Angels are rarely good parents right off. At least you have one of the nice black angels with the reticulated finnage, so when they do figure out raising the eggs (assuming it isn't two females lol) you'll get some nice babies.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, if some babies make it, great. If not, at least I'm happy that my angels must be in good health!

W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well they are ALL gone today. :-(

But it was exciting. The first time I've actually seen the angels spawn.
And I've been keeping angels for 3 years.

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

They like to spawn on a broad leaf like a sword or anubias barteri.

You can get more frequent spawns by giving the female more fat. Something like mysis shrimp daily will help. You'll also get WAY more frequent spawns if you keep them in really soft water something like pH 6.8>7 gH 3 kH 4


----------



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

Adjustments:
1/ Very soft water (use peat). 
2/ Change your filtering to sponge. 
3/ Put large leaved plants. 
4/ Change water 25% daily or use a 10 G bucket and let it sit overnight and use this to do your change (a 50watt heater in the bucket will help too). 
5/ Raise the water temperature (30-35). 
It's the hardness of the water which is causing your to lose your brood.

cheers and happy breeding.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*angel spawn*

i added almond leaf and the very next day i had eggs on yes the filter tube as well. they are on day four and are at teh wiggler stage the eggs that didnt take have startted to turn fungasy . we are watching and waiting and hoping to see what happens in the next few days 
this was the first spawn ever for me too
good luck 
tom


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

golfers1 said:


> Adjustments:
> 1/ Very soft water (use peat).
> 2/ Change your filtering to sponge.
> 3/ Put large leaved plants.
> ...


... These aren't discus. 87F will kill a scalare long term. Angels spawn and raise fry just fine at 80


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I breed my in regular water 28C. But I have to take the eggs out because the angels are all together. And everytime I have 40 - 50 fry. I quess mississauga water is good for them


----------

